# AIB Student Account Expires ?



## BillyNoMates (15 Aug 2005)

I'm a student who's just finished college. I have a student account with AIB and currently enjoy the perk of not paying account fees for such things as withdrawls, standing orders, maintenance fees etc.

My question is ... how long will I enjoy these perks before they turn my student acc into a standard acc.

Personally I believe the standard account charges are a rip off.


----------



## demoivre (15 Aug 2005)

Check out PTSB's current account [broken link removed]         
or NIB's [broken link removed]


----------



## Cahir (15 Aug 2005)

After finishing college I was automatically transferred to an aib graduate account for a few years.  I'm thinking about changing to a non-fee bank but after seeing the hassle that my boyfriend had transferring from aib to ptsb I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## moneyhoney (15 Aug 2005)

I think AIB have a graduate package as well that may give free banking - not sure but might be worth checking it out. Think you also get discounts on loans etc. too


----------



## Cahir (15 Aug 2005)

Meant to say that the graduate account had no fees!


----------



## demoivre (15 Aug 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> After finishing college I was automatically transferred to an aib graduate account for a few years.  I'm thinking about changing to a non-fee bank but after seeing the hassle that my boyfriend had transferring from aib to ptsb I don't think I'll bother.



Did he change recently? I was of the impression that the PTSB with their dedicated switcher team did it all for you if you gave them details of your direct debits etc.


----------



## Cahir (15 Aug 2005)

He changed a few weeks ago and had to switch all of the direct debits himself.  I also thought they were meant to do this.  Then there were issues with his salary not being paid into the new account - probably not the banks fault I know but it basically left him broke for 2 weeks. 

There's also the hassle of taking time of work to actually go in to the bank.  I think he had to visit the branch about 3 times before the account was set up.


----------



## demoivre (15 Aug 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> He changed a few weeks ago and had to switch all of the direct debits himself.  I also thought they were meant to do this.  Then there were issues with his salary not being paid into the new account - probably not the banks fault I know but it basically left him broke for 2 weeks.
> 
> There's also the hassle of taking time of work to actually go in to the bank.  I think he had to visit the branch about 3 times before the account was set up.



Fair enough, sounds like a right pain in the butt - you'd never think that from their ad campaign.


----------



## moneyhoney (15 Aug 2005)

The whole thing with this switching is that you'd wonder where the problems are being caused - the new bank or the old bank? There is a code of practice in place that they are all supposed to follow but I have heard there are problems. Maybe the banks losing the customers are not living up to their part of the bargain???


----------



## techman (17 Aug 2005)

When my AIB student account expired a few years ago, I got free banking for the next 12 months, provided my cheque was lodged by paypath.

Never mentioned any Graduate account to me and I had to ask for the free 12 month banking.

One thing I always find with AIB, you have to ask/haggle for everything - they never tell you of any better deals.


----------



## hattrick_12a (18 Aug 2005)

Just tell them your still in college.


----------



## norinoco (22 Aug 2005)

Hi Billy,

I joined AIB when I started college os a student account also.

I left college 2 years ago and I am still on a student account.

From what I have experienced with AIB, unless i request to be moved over to a graduate account, for the moment I am going to remain a student for as long as possible.

There are dissadvantages with a student account when it comes to getting larger overdrafts and credit card limits increased. You may then be asked to move to a graduate.

Not sure how long the student/graduate status on you account lasts, but unless they get on to you about it, try avoid moving to a graduate account for as long as possible. I have saved a fortune in banking transactions, esp. banking online.

You could always ring them, without giving you name and ask!

N.


----------



## Cahir (22 Aug 2005)

norinoco said:
			
		

> try avoid moving to a graduate account for as long as possible. I have saved a fortune in banking transactions, esp. banking online.




I didn't get charged anything for transactions with my graduate account.  I think that lasted 2 years after I finished college but it might have been 1 - can't remember.


----------



## sonandheir (22 Jan 2006)

I inquired at customer service desk in AIB the other day about the status of my student account. She said I had been bumped up to a graduate account as i had a regular income coming in, despite the fact that I'm still an underdgad. She said that prior to fees being charged on the account I would receive notification in writing. Her attitude changed completly when I mentioned that I didn't want to pay fees and she insinuated that I was probably working full-time and just trying to get something for nothing. I've decided to leave AIB in the next few weeks despite still receiving free fees, going to go with PTSB. Was wondering whether I could set up one of these feeder accounts to pay into my online savings scheme with AIB, I'll keep this open with AIB as I think it's the best savings account around (with the bonus interest).


----------



## zat29 (22 Jan 2006)

my AIB student account gave me 18-24months free banking after graduating


----------

